

I've been priced out of downtown Detroit - rmason
http://money.cnn.com/2014/05/27/real_estate/downtown-detroit/index.html?hpt=hp_t2

======
rmason
There have been lots of discussions on HN about San Francisco. Although the
prices are less the same thing is beginning to happen in revitalized downtown
Detroit which currently has 100% occupancy. So with demand outreaching supply
landlords are raising rents driving current tenants out.

------
IanDrake
It's not "unfair". This guy could have bought a place and had a fixed price
for 30 years, but instead he didn't want exposure to real estate prices. He
played the rental game and lost.

------
pc86
This individual's worldview seems to be predicated on the assumption that they
have a _right_ to live downtown in the city of their choosing.

------
chiph
Supply of cheap money drives up prices. I'm not surprised by this, and anyone
currently receiving college loans shouldn't be either.

------
afarrell
Isn't any attempt to revive a metropolitan area going to raise property values
in the area?

